
Utah’s Guv seeks $50k from taxpayers for anti-pornography push - us0r
http://www.sltrib.com/news/4705065-155/utahs-guv-seeks-50k-from-taxpayers
======
ultrablue
Lovely. Framing a first amendment issue as a public health issue _and_ getting
public funding for it. Priceless.

